
Launching Edsu: Changing the Economics of Online Open Source - heathjohns
https://edclave.com/blog/posts/launching-edsu/
======
heathjohns
[https://i.imgur.com/bMi0S.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/bMi0S.jpg)

------
heathjohns
Author here - I'm happy to answer any questions :)

